# Any Swimming Pools In Ras Al Khaimah



## nashrak (Nov 22, 2012)

Dear Friends,

Nice to meet you all. Please inform me about the swimming pools in Ras Al Khaimah. I am staying near Al Nakheel area, so any pools nearby this area. I saw a pool in Hilton Double tree Hotel but the pool is very small.

Thanks in advance

Love,

Nash


----------

